# gun Banners Ramping Up.



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

https://gunowners.org/factsheethr8/

And NO! I do not trust the RINO controlled Senate to protect my rights. Politicans by definition sell you down the river in a heart beat. We all know the leftist wackos that disguise their true intent by call themselves Democrats, liberals or progressives are clamering for socialism of which an early step is confiscation of fire arms. I do not buy into it can not happen here. The Political class hates us, Citizens that want left alone and as little to do with government as possible.

So are you going to act? How? This thread could easily be under politics. I belong to three different organisations and email representative frequently petitioning them to not infringe on our God given rights. This debate will likely always be there because of donated MONEY from both sides. Problem is if you do not anti up you may get something you do not want.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

And, buy things you want now.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Tango2X said:


> And, buy things you want now.


Funny you should mention that, I did it myself yesterday.

Like all "beaver beaten" husbands, I have pocket change, my wife has her wallet stuffed to the brim with 20s and coupons. So I did what any brave former biker would do. I bent over, hat in hand and asked my bride for an advance on my allowance. She asked the price, I mumbled it out, she smirked and told me to buy it. Obviously she had more money salted away than I had for my new toy.

Well, it works for us. I get paid by a client, and sometimes the check is already made out to her, right down to keeping her maiden name!

(Edit: BTW, this purchase was based on Wisconsin getting a new leftist governor. Buy 'em now, guys).


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Be strong in all your preps, including, but not limited to, weapons and ammo. As I look around the world today, particularly in this once great republic, I see nothing that would suggest I do anything but be more prepared.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The gun banners never stop their assault. I figured that folks knew this? We need a couple of wins in the SCOTUS to get things to slow down and maybe stop. SCOTUS is hearing two 2nd amendment cases this year, so good news could very well be on the way.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I just got a new knife magazine, and ridiculous enforcement in New York actually got knife people aroused and they filed a case to the Supreme Court. Since magazines have a 3 month delay, it said that the court will hear the case (or send it back down the chain) by the end of February.


----------



## gawntrail (Jan 31, 2019)

The Tourist said:


> Funny you should mention that, I did it myself yesterday.
> 
> Like all "beaver beaten" husbands, I have pocket change, my wife has her wallet stuffed to the brim with 20s and coupons. So I did what any brave former biker would do. I bent over, hat in hand and asked my bride for an advance on my allowance. She asked the price, I mumbled it out, she smirked and told me to buy it. Obviously she had more money salted away than I had for my new toy.
> 
> ...


No disrespect..... I divorced my handler in 09. Most liberating feeling there is.

Just yesterday, my wife and I are eating Mexican (food, not people) and we were talking about firearms. I tell her in the coming months we need to stock up. She agrees. I tell her, along those lines we need to put a little cash aside leading up to 4th of July so we can do a good show for the grandkids and family this year. She agrees.

And then out of the blue she asked, "how much are those things you throw?" I questioned her a bit, and she says, "those things you pull the pins out of." I looked at her and chuckled a bit. Totally satisfied I've indeed found my soul mate.


----------



## gawntrail (Jan 31, 2019)

RedLion said:


> The gun banners never stop their assault. I figured that folks knew this? We need a couple of wins in the SCOTUS to get things to slow down and maybe stop. SCOTUS is hearing two 2nd amendment cases this year, so good news could very well be on the way.


Even with some court victories we still need vigilance. Both parties want big gov't. Small gov't constitutionalists have no representation in DC. Both Rs and Ds are running toward Socialism/Globalism at break neck speed.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

gawntrail said:


> Both Rs and Ds are running toward Socialism/Globalism at break neck speed.


Thankfully, one of our state representatives, Ms. Tammie Baldwin, is not running at break neck speed to socialism. She's running, but it's after other women, if you catch my drift...


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I personally think SCOTUS is afraid of the 2A. They want to leave it to states rights. How did that work out after the war of northern aggression?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Gunn said:


> I personally think SCOTUS is afraid of the 2A. They want to leave it to states rights. How did that work out after the war of northern aggression?


You are right that the SCOTUS has been avoiding 2nd amendment cases to avoid pissing anyone off.


----------

